# Marva Dawn?



## RamistThomist (Aug 23, 2013)

Is she reliable on theological issues? I realize that in some ways this question is problematic of itself. I don't want to get into the issue of "women teaching theology," but leaving that aside for the moment, who here has read her critiques of what is wrong with modern worship in the Evangelical church?


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2013)

I think she is a Lutheran. Other than that, I can't say much as I haven't read her. But a lot of Reformed authors evidently have, with most of the comments I've seen being positive. John Frame expressed disagreement with her views in at least one of his worship books. That's not surprising as she is critical of "contemporary" worship.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 23, 2013)

I am the oddball. Most folks (even Reformed types) like her. She came and spoke when I was attending Erskine Seminary. I was not particularly impressed.


----------



## Broadus (Sep 12, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> I am the oddball. Most folks (even Reformed types) like her. She came and spoke when I was attending Erskine Seminary. I was not particularly impressed.



Tim, in what way were you not impressed? I don't have an informed opinion one way or the other, but I'm interested in your perspective.

Thanks.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 12, 2013)

Broadus said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am the oddball. Most folks (even Reformed types) like her. She came and spoke when I was attending Erskine Seminary. I was not particularly impressed.
> ...



That's a decade ago, so I don't remember the particulars -- just the sense of "I can't believe everyone is making a big deal about her." Part of it is the women teaching thing. Sorry if that isn't very helpful.


----------



## Broadus (Sep 12, 2013)

Marrow Man said:


> Broadus said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



No, that's fine. About a decade ago, perhaps a year or two beyond that, is when I heard about her but haven't of late. Thanks.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 12, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> Is she reliable on theological issues? I realize that in some ways this question is problematic of itself. I don't want to get into the issue of "women teaching theology," but leaving that aside for the moment, who here has read her critiques of what is wrong with modern worship in the Evangelical church?



I don't think you can really lay aside the "woman teaching theology" in the church as you would be negating the bible in doing so and any other discussion would be accepting the view that woman should/can teach theology, which would contradict Scripture.


----------

